# Cutest foal contest!



## CloudsMystique (Mar 3, 2009)

Mystique:









Spot:









I don't know her name:


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

the black and white filly is Windy.  
and the paint colt (looks tri-colored in pictures....turned out chocolate and white) Is Mr. Big Stuff

They are full siblings, and he is our orphaned colt  They are both wonderful. Their mother, Tinkerbell, passed on a wonderful attitude.


----------



## SmoothTrails (Oct 1, 2009)

Mr. Bigg Stuff


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

CloudsMystique said:


> Mystique:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I absolutely love how he is sticking out his tongue in both shots:lol:


----------



## grayshell38 (Mar 9, 2009)

Yay babies! Here's Mana!


----------



## AlmagroN (Jul 19, 2009)

here are some babies!

La'Don Belle



























Dynamo Jin












































Poor Doc Hall


----------



## Domino13011 (Aug 10, 2009)

STELLA!


these are the only pictures i have. haha


----------



## Velvet (Dec 3, 2008)

My foal is coming guys!!! Post as soon as I have pics!!! lol


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Ah yes thats right! When is she due?

This is Indy then: 









This is Indy now:


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

This is a picture of Caddo who was born on May 18, 2009. The second picture is of Maggie she was born on April 28, 2009.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Here's my Dakota as a foal... (he's three and a half now). He's a Tennessee Walker.


























Here's my cousin's Nugget as a foal... (shes two and a half now). She's a Rackinghorse/x/Quarterhorse.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Awww! How cute!


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

this is All American Beauty and my mare Bella... She was my pride and joy


----------



## Mrs B (Sep 9, 2009)

Awwwwwwww these photos are turning me to mush!!!!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is Stetson's Blue Lady, she is a true blue roan, and my pride and joy. Special since her Daddy died 11 days ago.


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is Sprinkles on Top, her sire died 11 days ago, and she is the sweetest little horse. !!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

K the contest is over!! No more entries!!!


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

First off, I'm in love with that foal called Spot!

Here is my palomino filly.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Icrazyaboutu said:


> K the contest is over!! No more entries!!!


Ack! Sorry.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Sorry I would have let you in but I was setting up the poll and there is a max of ten options in a poll and there is already ten people. 

REMEMBER TO VOTE!!!!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

NO More Voting!!! And the winner is...

Cloudsmystique!


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Here is one of Sassy as a foal: Sassy as a Baby by ~MangoRoX on deviantART
And Dusty: Sleepy Dusty by ~MangoRoX on deviantART
To zoom,just click on the picture


----------

